# Application Santé - enregistrer les distances parcourues en vélo



## r e m y (30 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Dans l'application Santé je retrouve les distances parcourues à pied et les étages montés. 
Par contre rien de ce que je fais en velo...

Y aurait-il une application qui me permettrait d'enregistrer les distances parcourues en pédalant (et sans avoir besoin de penser à la lancer, comme le fait l'app Podomètre pour la marche à pied) ? 
Où il faut obligatoirement un accessoire spécifique?

Merci d'avance aux cyclistes pour vos retour d'expérience.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2018)

Cette application est pas mal 

https://www.runtastic.com/fr/apps/roadbike


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2018)

Merci! Je vais tester. 
Les données collectées par cette application se retrouvent ensuite dans l'app Santé ?

Et elle enregistre en tâche de fond? Où il faut penser à la lancer avant  d'enfourcher le vélo ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2018)

Je ne l'utile pas Maus j'utilise Runtastic pour la course a pied et je dois le lancer a chaque départ
les infos ne vont pas dans l'application santé ( j'évite de m'en servir car pour moi elle sert a rien ) 
je remarque a l'instant que celle que j'utilise est aussi utile pour le vélo

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/runtastic-pro-course-à-pied/id366626332?mt=8


----------



## Adrien_R (30 Mai 2018)

Salut
Avec Runtastic tu peux transférer les données automatiquement dans l’application santé, c’est ce que je fais quand je vais courir ou bien faire du VTT.
Il te suivi d’aller dans l’onglet source de santé et tu clique sur Runtastic et tu choisi ce que tu veux transférer dans santé.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Salut
> Avec Runtastic tu peux transférer les données automatiquement dans l’application santé, c’est ce que je fais quand je vais courir ou bien faire du VTT.
> Il te suivi d’aller dans l’onglet source de santé et tu clique sur Runtastic et tu choisi ce que tu veux transférer dans santé.
> Voir la pièce jointe 123009



Bonjour

A quoi cela sert il ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> A quoi cela sert il ?



Ça permet d'avoir une visualisation centralisée en un seul endroit de son activité de la journée. C'est en tous cas ce que je cherche à obtenir.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Ça permet d'avoir une visualisation centralisée en un seul endroit de son activité de la journée. C'est en tous cas ce que je cherche à obtenir.


J'aimerais aussi obtenir cela , mais j'utilise Runtastic pour la course et j'ai aussi l'application Health mate qui est connecté a ma montre

Un peu compliqué !!


----------



## Adrien_R (30 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Ça permet d'avoir une visualisation centralisée en un seul endroit de son activité de la journée. C'est en tous cas ce que je cherche à obtenir.



Ouais exactement, je trouve l'appli santé bien faite et j'aime bien le principe de tout avoir au même endroit.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Ouais exactement, je trouve l'appli santé bien faite et j'aime bine le principe de tout avoir au même endroit.


Cela implique d'utiliser plusieurs applications pour le sport ?


----------



## Adrien_R (30 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela implique d'utiliser plusieurs applications pour le sport ?


Ben pas forcément en tout cas moi qui cours et fais du VTT je n'utilise que Runtastic. Après je souhaite m'acheter une Apple Wacth et pouvoir me passer de cette application, peut être la série 4 en septembre


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2018)

J'ai une Nokia Steel Hr et je passe par une application tierce , mais qui peux communiquer avec l'application santé , mais j'avais refusé cela en pensant faire un doublons .
Car ma montre enregistre le nombre de pas , et l'application santé aussi il me semble, et je ne comprend pas comment ils peuvent fonctionner dans la journée ?


----------



## Adrien_R (30 Mai 2018)

Y me semble que lorsque qu tu as une Apple Watch le podomètre de la montre prend le dessus sur celui de l'Iphone. Tu n'as donc pas de doublons de comptage de pas. 
Après je ne sais pas comment cela fonctionne avec une autre montre connectée.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour ,

Je relance le sujet afin de savoir si vous etes beaucoup a utiliser cette application " Santé " ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2018)

J'hésite a activer " Santé " 
Avez vous des conseils ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Décembre 2018)

Je l’utilise, pas de doublons avec le nombre de pas de ma montre (steel hr sport)


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je l’utilise, pas de doublons avec le nombre de pas de ma montre (steel hr sport)


Quel avantage , j'utilise runtastic ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Décembre 2018)

L’avantage, c’est que les données sont en sécurité chez Apple
Sinon j’ai aussi l’application officielle de ma montre, mais quand j’en changerais ... ben je perdrais les données. D’ou mon choix.

Si runtastic a peut de chance de disparaître et est bien sauvegardé sur le cloud, aucun intérêt de passé à l’appli santé. Le seul plus serait la présentation si elle te plaît mieux


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2018)

Santé consomme de la date ?

Le seul avantage de santé , c'est que l'application est toujours active , pour Runtastic , il faut déclencher une activité


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir

Comment activé santé et runtastic?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Comment activé santé et runtastic?



Personne pour m'aider ?


----------

